# blue



## versus (May 10, 2005)

*blueeeee...................*

my recently molted sp blue female...hope you guys like the colors on it's legs....


----------



## Sean (May 10, 2005)

If that pic is not tampered with...That is an amazing looking T.


----------



## Greg Wolfe (May 10, 2005)

*Blue...*

That is the most vibrant blue I have ever seen on a T...


----------



## Lopez (May 10, 2005)

These are extremely hard to photograph well, but they are just about that blue in reality.


----------



## versus (May 10, 2005)

Greg Wolfe said:
			
		

> That is the most vibrant blue I have ever seen on a T...


yeah..but actually they looks more to purple-violet blue than this color shown on picture.... anyway, they looks really amazing after a molt...


----------



## Beardo (May 10, 2005)

Holy.....friggin......crap!    :}  :razz:  :clap:  :worship:


----------



## cichlidsman (May 10, 2005)

Sean said:
			
		

> If that pic is not tampered with...That is an amazing looking T.


              What he said


----------



## Wolfy72 (May 10, 2005)

versus said:
			
		

> my recently molted sp blue female...hope you guys like the colors on it's legs....


K what is it exactly?


----------



## Lopez (May 10, 2005)

Wolfy72 said:
			
		

> K what is it exactly?


It's a Cyriopagopus sp.


----------



## Crunchie (May 10, 2005)

whoa   can't wait til I get mine in the summer! :}


----------



## KLiK (May 10, 2005)

how much does that beauty run for?


----------



## Andrew vV (May 10, 2005)

Sean said:
			
		

> If that pic is not tampered with...That is an amazing looking T.


 see here:


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=40954&highlight=Cyriopagopus


----------



## gustavowright (May 10, 2005)

:drool: Man!! that's an outstanding pic!!!never seen so brilliant...congrats.


----------



## Sean (May 10, 2005)

Andrew vV said:
			
		

> see here:
> 
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=40954&highlight=Cyriopagopus



Well when I can get 350$ I will have to look into buying one of those bad boys...Is this a species being captive bred on a regular basis.


----------



## evil_educator (May 10, 2005)

wow that spidey is beautiful.


----------



## Andrew vV (May 11, 2005)

Sean said:
			
		

> .Is this a species being captive bred on a regular basis.


No, Im sure there will be a few people breeding them in the near future though


----------



## Lopez (May 11, 2005)

Andrew vV said:
			
		

> No


Yes 

Just not in America.....


----------



## Sasa (May 11, 2005)

Lopez said:
			
		

> Yes
> 
> Just not in America.....


How much are these in Europe?
And where do you find those breeders?
I want one too! (or two... or three... or...  )


----------



## FryLock (May 11, 2005)

Sasa said:
			
		

> How much are these in Europe?
> And where do you find those breeders?
> I want one too! (or two... or three... or...  )


£50 a sling last time i saw them offered (around 95 bucks atm).


----------



## versus (May 11, 2005)

ok, here's another picture... and this girl needs some loving....   
got male?...she's shy.....


----------



## Aviculariinae (May 11, 2005)

Hi,


			
				versus said:
			
		

> ok, here's another picture... and this girl needs some loving....
> got male?...she's shy.....


What size is she???


----------



## Andrew vV (May 11, 2005)

Lopez said:
			
		

> Yes
> 
> Just not in America.....



Lol, yeah, I guess you are right!!  P. metallica is also being bred on a regular basis....Just by a few people   

Cheers,


----------



## Keith Richard (May 11, 2005)

versus said:
			
		

> ok, here's another picture... and this girl needs some loving....
> got male?...she's shy.....


She's beautiful!!!! A lot less "toy" like than P. metallica......eek, did I dare say that?


----------



## Crunchie (May 11, 2005)

She really is amazing, I'm paying £100 for a sexed juvenile female


----------



## dangerprone69 (May 11, 2005)

. . . droooooooool . . . 

I can hear it now . . . you spent HOW MUCH on a WHAT??!!


----------



## Crunchie (May 11, 2005)

dangerprone69 said:
			
		

> . . . droooooooool . . .
> 
> I can hear it now . . . you spent HOW MUCH on a WHAT??!!


I intend to tell my parents I mine for £25


----------



## sublimeskunk37 (May 11, 2005)

That has to be one of the most beautiful Taranulas I have ever seen. She's breathtakingly beautiful!


----------



## versus (May 11, 2005)

sublimeskunk37 said:
			
		

> That has to be one of the most beautiful Taranulas I have ever seen. She's breathtakingly beautiful!


thanks............


----------



## Jimmy (May 13, 2005)

*Any Available???*

Anyone have a list of breeders for this specimen in the U.S.? I have searched high and low. :wall:  Also is it possible to buy it pre sexed?  I hear the females are the colorful ones of this specimen.


----------



## Jmadson13 (May 13, 2005)

yow! that makes me want C. blue even more. Question, is there a species name on these guys yet?


----------



## Robi_Wan (May 14, 2005)

I got 6 sling of this beauty.  ;P  Unfortunately one of em died yesterday.


----------



## robustum (May 15, 2005)

hi,
have 2 slings to, when one of them die, i never buy a spider more, :8o 
they are my expensiest spider that i haved buy till now,
sorry for bad english
best regards Jürgen


----------



## Kordian (May 15, 2005)

Sweeeeeet...    I consider Cyriopagopus sp. "blue" as the most beautiful t.  :drool:


----------



## Robi_Wan (May 15, 2005)

robustum said:
			
		

> they are my expensiest spider that i haved buy till now,


Wo hast du deine gekauft?


----------



## robustum (May 16, 2005)

Robi_Wan said:
			
		

> Wo hast du deine gekauft?


Auf der Börse in Hamm,
Boh, deine Besli sieht ja richtig schön aus   :clap:


----------



## Robi_Wan (May 29, 2005)

In Hamm hab ich eine gekauft. Dann noch 6 in Frankreich.

Hab gestern den ersten der 6 franz. Slings als Bock identifiziert.
Sind jetzt in der 3. Haut.


----------



## ink_scorpion (May 29, 2005)

That blue is unbelievable. Your specimen is beautiful!  :drool: 

To bad they cost so "!@#$&*" much!


----------



## Robi_Wan (May 31, 2005)

Wanna buy one or two?
Make me an offer!

One of em:


----------



## Lopez (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## versus (Jun 14, 2005)

nice pics Leon.................


----------



## aaronrefalo (Jun 14, 2005)

isnt that like a P.metallica......its a Cyriopagopus sp altough there are approximatly trhe same...... wow thats amazing...congrat


----------

